# They Call Me Offtrail



## offtrail (Aug 13, 2016)

The name offtrail was giving to me because i always go off trail, that's the key to finding awesome places of interest. This trail i was hiking was an old Indian trail, nothing to do with my find just filling in the details. Anyhow as I was walking the old trail...off to one side i noticed a stone with some dates. This old Indian trail had become a RR track and years ago had been dismantled. All that's left is the wood beams and a overgrown trail.The stone marker has dates and plus signs or crosses and initial.


----------

